# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > مطالب مرتبط با بانکهای اطلاعاتی در VB6 >  کدام ورژن sql مناسب تر است

## SEPIDEYESHAB

با سلام خدمت دوستان و اساتید محترم. 
من تا الان از بانک accses برای برنامه هام استفاده میکردم و الان میخوام با sql کار کنم.
الان رفتم یه کالکشن از برنامه های sql server 2005 گرفتم ولی نمیدونم کدومش مناسب کار منه
من با وی بی یه برنامه نوشتم که یه سری اطلاعاتو باید با امنیت بالا نگه دارم به علاوه میخوام تحت شبکه داخلی lan هم قابل شناسایی باشه.
اگه ممکنه راهنماییم کنید کدوم ورژن رو نصب کنم. :قلب:

----------


## kitcat_m18

سلام،
شما باید به مشخصات سیستمی که می خوای بانک رو روش نصب کنی دقت کنی و بعد نوع بانک رو انتخاب کنی

یه سر به این لینک بزن کمکت می کنه.

http://www.oroumand.com/2011/07/sql-server-2008.html

موفق باشی  :لبخند:

----------


## SEPIDEYESHAB

:گریه: آقا من بازم متوجه نشدم ....

اینجا که لینک دادی خیلی محدود توضیح داده بود منم هیچ شناختی ندارم نسبت به اینا ....
کلا گیج شدم ....
اکثر برنامه نویسا از کدوم ورژن sql استفاده میکنن ؟؟؟؟
درضمن وی بی هم اونو ساپورت کنه ....

----------


## 1101001

vb همه ی ورژن های SQL رو پوشش میده، شما برای ابتدای کار میتونید با نسخه SQL Server 2005 Enterprise Edition شروع کنید (با توجه به نیاز باید انتخاب کنید، چون گفتی توی شبکه قابل اجرا باشه Enterprise Edition روی سرور نصب کنید) برای اطلاعات بیشتر به این https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...l=1#post350477 پست نگاه کن.
اما اگر اطلاعات خیلی حیاتی هست و نیاز به امنیت خیلی بالا داره مستقیم به سراغ Oracle برو.

----------


## Dr.Bronx

اکثرا کسانی که با وی بی 6 کار می کنند از Sql Server 2000 استفاده می کنند چون هم کار باهاش راحته هم دردسرش کمتره .
روی سیستم های دیگه هم کافیه که فقط desktop engine رو نصب کنید که کلا 30 ثانیه طول میکشه نصب کردنش .

موفق باشید ./

----------


## mohammadriano

به نظر من اگه می خاهید از Access به SQL Server رجوع کنید از VB6 هم به دادنت رجوع کنید.
مچترین بانک اطلاعاتی با VB6 نرم افزار اکسس هست !
برخلاف فکر عامه مردم با عرضه دادنت هرگز VB6 منسوخ نشده و هم اکنون بر روی مجموعهOffic استفاده می شود
Microsoft Visual Basic 6.5
Copyright c 1987 - 2006 Microsoft Corp

----------


## kitcat_m18

سلام،
برای بانک SQL لینکی که بهت دادم توضیحات خوبی داده و بیش از اون هم نیازی به توضیحات نیست.
اگه مایلی اطلاعات بیشتری به دست بیاری به سایت ماکروسافت یه سری بزن




> اما اگر اطلاعات خیلی حیاتی هست و نیاز به امنیت خیلی بالا داره مستقیم به سراغ Oracle برو.


در اینکه اوراکل بانک خیلی سر تری نسبت به SQL هست شکی نیست اما برای این دوست تازه کارمون کار کردن باهاش خیلی مشکل تر از SQL خواهد بود.
اگه بحث امنیت و سرعت هست SQL هم امنیت و سرعت بالایی داره. اگه بحث حجم بالای اطلاعاته اصلا تو مقوله VB جا نمی گیره. تنظیم بازدهی بانک اطلاعاتی یه مبحث جداگانست.




> اکثرا کسانی که با وی بی 6 کار می کنند از Sql Server 2000 استفاده می کنند چون هم کار باهاش راحته هم دردسرش کمتره .
> روی سیستم های دیگه هم کافیه که فقط desktop engine رو نصب کنید که کلا 30 ثانیه طول میکشه نصب کردنش .


موافق نیستم، من خودم با SQL Server 2008 کار می کنم برای نصب رو سیستم های دیگه هم فقط Native Client 10 رو نصب می کنم. از لحاظ امکانات و Performance هم نیازی به توضیح نداره.




> مچترین بانک اطلاعاتی با VB6 نرم افزار اکسس هست !


ویژوال بیسیک با اینکه بانک چه چیزی هست کاری نداره بلکه از لیست Provider های موجود بر روی سیستم شما استفاده می کنه و به بانک متصل میشه.
منظور شما از مچ چیه؟؟؟ چه کاری میشه تو بانک Access کرد که تو بانک SQL  با Vb نمیشه انجام داد؟؟؟
ولی من می تونم مثال های ساده ای برای استفاده از بانک SQL بزنم مثلا تحت شبکه بودنش.

----------


## mohammadriano

با تشکر از دوست عزیز *kitcat_m18* 
میدونید صحبت های شما به چی شباهت داره:
یه cpu 12000 دو هسته ای با کش 4 رو با یک رم 512 استفاده کنیم 



> چه کاری میشه تو بانک Access کرد که تو بانک SQL  با Vb نمیشه انجام داد؟؟؟


خب منظور از این سوال چیه اگه SQL Server همه کارهای Access رو انجام میده پس چرا از SQL همراه با VB6 حمایت میکنید!
  منظور از مچ رو زمانی متوجه می شید که از OLE در برنامه استفاده کنید.از نرم افزار قدرتمند اکسل برای نمایش گذارشات و آمار ونمودار در برنامه استفاده کنید و
یا یک پاورپینت رو در فرم خودتون استفاده کنید! البته این دلایل من هست اگه استدلال من رو قبول ندارید ! پس به همین دلیل بسنده کنید که در مجموعه آفیس از وی بی 6 استفاده می شه
ss.jpg

----------


## kitcat_m18

سلام،




> خب منظور از این سوال چیه اگه SQL Server همه کارهای Access رو انجام میده پس چرا از SQL همراه با VB6 حمایت میکنید!
>   منظور از مچ رو زمانی متوجه می شید که از OLE در برنامه استفاده کنید.از  نرم افزار قدرتمند اکسل برای نمایش گذارشات و آمار ونمودار در برنامه  استفاده کنید و
> یا یک پاورپینت رو در فرم خودتون استفاده کنید!


من نیازی نمی بینم که از بانک خاصی حمایت کنم، خدمتتون عرض کردم که برتری های بانک اطلاعاتی SQL Server نسبت به Access اونقدر زیاد هست که تفاوت زیادی بین اونها ایجاد کنه. و مطمئنا هیچوقت نمیشه گفت SQL کار Access رو انجام میده. اما در رابطه با مطلب این تاپیک کار آمد تره.
در ضمن بحث ما در رابطه با بانک اطلاعاتی Access بوده نه بسته نرم افزاری Microsoft Office ، و لازم به ذکر می دونم که در مجموعه آفیس از VB6 استفاده نمیشه بلکه از یه syntax کاملا مشابه (هر دو بر پایه ویژوال بیسیک استفاده میشه). دلیلشم کاملا واضحه. اول اینکه تمامی این محصولات برای شرکت ماکروسافت هست، دوم اینکه نرم افزار Access اگه قرار بود فقط بانک اطلاعاتی باشه خیلی زود از صحنه نرم افزار های پرقدرت حذف می شد.

----------


## 1101001

با توضیحات دوست عزیز kitcat_m18 موافقم.
اما به نظر من تنها مزیت (البته برای ما تنبل ها) Access نسبت به  SQL سریع و بدون دردسر ساختن Crosstab هست. وگرنه در هیچ مورد دیگری مزیتی نسبت به SQL نداره که هیچ اصلاً هم قابل مقایسه نیستند.

----------


## SEPIDEYESHAB

از اینکه به سوالم جواب دادین خیلی ممنونم ولی با خوندن حرفای شما دوستای مهربون چندتا سوال دیگه برای من پیش اومد .
انگار هرچی میرم جلو بیشتر میفهمم که هیچی نمیدونم ... :متعجب: 

در لینکی که دوست عزیزم 1101001 داده مشخصات نسخه های مختلف رو  توضیح داده نوشته که نسخه ی developer فقط برای تست استفاده میشه و تمامی امکانات enterprise رو داره. خوب اگه من بخوام روی ویندوز اکسپی برنامه ام کار کنه نسخه ی enterpriseروی اون نصب میشه؟؟

درضمن من چندماه وقت گذاشتم و یه برنامه برای یه شرکت نوشتم. باتوجه به اینکه تازه رفتم سراغ دات نت برام ممکن نیست که بشینم از اول اونو با دات نت بنویسم.
آیا راه خوب و مطمئنی وجود داره که من بانکم رو عوض کنم با این فرض که من به جز اکسس با بانک دیگه ای هنوز کار نکردم؟
لطفا راهنماییم کنید.

و یه سوال دیگه dr.bronx شما گفتین که



> اکثرا کسانی که با وی بی 6 کار می کنند از Sql Server 2000 استفاده می کنند چون هم کار باهاش راحته هم دردسرش کمتره .
> روی سیستم های دیگه هم کافیه که فقط desktop engine رو نصب کنید که کلا 30 ثانیه طول میکشه نصب کردنش .


اگه میشه توضیح بدین این برنامه کارش چیه و اگه بخوایم با sql2005 کار کنیم باید چکار کنیم و اینکه آیا sql2000 با sql 2005 اونقدر تفاوت داره که من قید راحتی کارو بزنم و با 2005 کار کنم؟

از همه شما دوستای خوبم مجدد صمیماانه ممنونم. :قلب:

----------


## 1101001

> خوب اگه من بخوام روی ویندوز اکسپی برنامه ام کار کنه نسخه ی enterprise روی اون نصب میشه؟؟


نسخه ی enterprise فقط روی ویندوز سرور نصب میشه. اگر میخوایید از SQL بر روی ویندوز xp استفاده کنید باید از نسخه Standard استفاده کنید که اگر در آینده قصد داشته باشید برنامه و بانک از طریق درایور ODBC به اشتراک گذاشته بشه به مشکل میرسید (برای این کار باید از نسخه enterprise استفاده بشه). اما اگر قراره برنامه به صورت Single استفاده بشه و اون بحث ODBC نیست یا شما اصلاً میخوایی روی کامپیوتر خودت نصب کنی، طراحی کنی و بعداً table و query رو به سرور و سیستم اصلی منتقل کنید میتونید از همون Standard استفاده کنید.





> آیا راه خوب و مطمئنی وجود داره که من بانکم رو عوض کنم با این فرض که من به جز اکسس با بانک دیگه ای هنوز کار نکردم؟


شما با ساختار Database آشنا باشید و مفهوم رشته SQL رو بدونید با کمی مطالعه میتونید شروع کنید.





> اگه میشه توضیح بدین این برنامه کارش چیه و اگه بخوایم با sql2005 کار کنیم باید چکار کنیم و اینکه آیا sql2000 با sql 2005 اونقدر تفاوت داره که من قید راحتی کارو بزنم و با 2005 کار کنم؟


به نظر من راحت ترین راه برای به اشتراک گذاری Database روی شبکه برای سایر Client ها از روی سرور، درایور ODBC هست. با یه Shortcut از APP

----------


## SEPIDEYESHAB

بازم سلام.
دوست عزیز اگه میشه یکم اطلاعات راجع درایور ODBC بدین و یکی دیگه اینکه بگین آیا اشتباهه که من با نسخه ی developer کار کنم؟

و راجع به این جمله هم توضیح بدین




> به نظر من راحت ترین راه برای به اشتراک گذاری Database روی شبکه برای سایر Client ها از روی سرور، درایور ODBC هست. با یه Shortcut از APP


بازم ممنون  :قلب:

----------


## 1101001

> بازم سلام
> دوست عزیز اگه میشه یکم اطلاعات راجع درایور ODBC بدین و یکی دیگه اینکه بگین آیا اشتباهه که من با نسخه ی developer کار کنم؟
> 
> و راجع به این جمله هم توضیح بدین
> 
> بازم ممنون


بازم علیک سلام  :لبخند گشاده!: 
به Control Panel یه سری بزن، ODBC رو میبینی. تب Drivers رو که باز کنی (در هر Client) اسم Database مورد نظر شما که روی سرور نصب شده دیده میشه، و یه پل ارتباطی به Database اصلی که روی سرور هست ایجاد میشه،بعد یوزر و پسوورد Database مورد نظر رو وارد میکنید و به Database متصل میشید.این کار رو برای هر Client انجام میدی تا از Database سرور تغذیه بشن.فایل اصلی EXE هم روی سرور هست، و شما یه Shortcut از اون رو توی Client مقصد قرار میدی، تا به موقع لزوم هر کاربر که دسترسی داره بتونه هم زمان با بقیه برنامه رو اجرا کنه.
واضح گفتم؟

اما چرا نسخه Developer؟ مگه شما نمیخوایی توی Database اطلاعاتی وارد کنی و از اون استفاده کنی؟ یا فقط میخوایید تمرین کنید؟

----------


## SEPIDEYESHAB

سلام عزیز :خجالت: 

رفتم توی کنتر پنل ODBC رو هم دیدم، اما فقط میشه ببینیش هیچ کار نشد باهاش بکنم  :لبخند گشاده!: 


میگم که واسه یه شرکت برنامه نوشتم الان بانکش access بوده و کلی هم اطلاعات ثبت شده.حالا میخوام ببرم بانکو روس sql و اصلا نمیدونم چکار کنم :ناراحت: 
اینا هم اطلاعات کامپیوتری ندارن که من براشون ویندوز سرور نصب کنم.منم خودم مبتدی کار کردم، حالا فکر کن توی چندروز باید هم ویندوز سرور یاد بگیرم هم sql server هم رابطه های اینارو...  :متعجب: 

یعنی نسخه ی developer برای نگه داشتن اطلاعات مناسب نیست ؟
چرا؟  :گیج: 


راستی یادم نبود این برنامه فعلا تک کاربره است اما باید چند کاربره اش کنم ....

----------


## 1101001

سلام
شما وقتی SQL نصب نکردید و بانکی آماده ندارید چه انتظاری دارید که بشه کاری بکنید با ODBC؟

ساده ترین راه که میتونم به شما پیشنهاد بدم اینه که یه SQL نصب کنید، Table های بانک Access رو به داخل SQL منتقل کنید اما Query ها رو از داخل خوده Access فراخوانی کنید (انتقال و اصلاح Query از Access به SQL زمان نسبتاً زیادی میخواد که باز نسبت به حجم و تعداد Query ها باید تصمیم بگیرید)

مورد بعد اینکه شما نسخه Enterprise نصب کن خیال خودت و ما رو راحت کن (اصلاً هم ازش نترس)
مقایسه امکانات نسخه های مختلف SQL

اما مورد آخر اینکه، عزیز اینجا تاپیک VB هست نه SQL، شما موارد مربوط به اون بحث رو از اینجا پیگیری کن، بهتر جواب میگیری !
موفق باشید

----------


## SEPIDEYESHAB

خیلی خوشم اومده یه دوست خوب مثل تو ایقدر خوب جوابمو میده  دیگه حواسم نی اینجا تالار وی بیه  :لبخند گشاده!: 

ولی به حر حال ممنون :قلب:

----------

